# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Shut Up And Squat!

## Outshined

http://www.dennis-james.com/Gallery/...00mroprep3.htm

----------

